# GOTM January 2008 - Kevan's Ibanez J-Custom RG7-CST



## Chris (Jan 15, 2008)

*January 2008 Guitar of the Month: Kevan's 1998 Ibanez J-Custom RG7-CST* *#F9850479*

Congrats to *Kevan* for winning the first GOTM, picked by the mods as one of our favorite member axes! 

Here's his 1998 Ibanez J-Custom RG7-CST. Though there are no numbers posted by Ibanez, only somewhere between 12-24 of these were made and as you can see, they're gorgeous. 



























*Quick Specs:*

Mahogany Body
Ebony Fretboard
Double Edge Piezo Trem
Flame Maple Top
Wizard 7 Neck

All GOTM winners get some new tunes! A signed copy of Division's _Trinity_ and Eric Clemenzi's _Basement Tapes_. Unfortunately, since I don't have any more, my smelly old sevenstring.org t-shirt is not part of the package. 






So congrats to Guitar of the Month #1!  Going forward it'll all be member votes to decide the winner, so get your nominations in for your favorite member axes.


----------



## nikt (Jan 15, 2008)

Congrats Kevan!!! very cool pix


----------



## Kevan (Jan 15, 2008)

Thanks fellas!
Quite an honor to be GOTM, and to be the first....that's damn cool!

I look forward to seeing GOTM turn into a fantastic collection of amazing guitars from cool guitar players.

Rock on!


----------



## playstopause (Jan 15, 2008)

Win.


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Jan 15, 2008)

The guitar I have lusted after for over 6 years! Woo hoo! She just won her first beauty pageant!


----------



## giannifive (Jan 15, 2008)

Congrats, Kevan!

Something tells me Kevan's guitar collection will make GOTM more than once...


----------



## ohio_eric (Jan 15, 2008)

I get to play it in 11 days! 

It'd be a crying shame if it accidentally ended up in my Blackjack's case and I took it home, you know, accidentally. 


Congrats Kevan!


----------



## Psychoface (Jan 15, 2008)

Sexyyy


----------



## Apophis (Jan 15, 2008)

Congrats


----------



## Michael (Jan 15, 2008)

Well deserved! That's a sweet axe.


----------



## Leon (Jan 15, 2008)

it plays better than it looks!


----------



## Chris (Jan 15, 2008)

Leon said:


> it plays better than it looks!



Kind of like Kevan himself!


----------



## Leon (Jan 15, 2008)

oh yeah, the guitar plays good too!


----------



## El Caco (Jan 16, 2008)

That is my dream guitar right there. The best thing Ibanez ever did and an excellent example in Kevan's. Congrats.


----------



## SeanC (Jan 16, 2008)

That top is stunning


----------



## Shawn (Jan 16, 2008)

Congrats, Kevan!  Beautiful guitar.


----------



## -K4G- (Jan 17, 2008)

whoo sexay.. congrats \m/


----------



## Ryan (Jan 17, 2008)

That's an AMAZING instrument.


----------



## Zepp88 (Jan 17, 2008)

Congrats!!


----------



## Oneiros (Jan 17, 2008)

that IS an instrument!!! this guitar is pure classic art. GRATZ Kevan.


----------



## SevenatoR (Jan 17, 2008)

/WANT


----------



## djpharoah (Jan 17, 2008)

WOW - that thing is freaking amazing! 

Congrats Kevan.


----------



## jaxadam (Jan 17, 2008)

Yes, very nice guitar indeed. I think I even got lucky enough to touch it one time...


----------



## Hellraizer (Jan 17, 2008)

Beautiful axe dude. Congrats


----------



## amonb (Jan 18, 2008)

Beautiful guitar Kevan... and congrats on being FIRST IN!

I didn't realize so few of the CSTs like yours were made!


----------



## chicks (Jan 31, 2008)

what a awesome guitar , i want it


----------



## ohio_eric (Jan 31, 2008)

Having actually played I can reinforce all the gear lust for this guitar. It's amazing.


----------



## HighGain510 (Jan 31, 2008)

Mmmmm the flamed maple top on that guitar is awesome!  PIEZO!!!!


----------



## stranker (Jan 31, 2008)

WES BORLAND'S GUITAR!!! *drool*
I've always lusted after these


----------



## astrozombie2099 (Mar 25, 2008)

sick set up man


----------



## SF300458057 (Sep 20, 2008)

_Wow man that is sick! That's the guitar Wes Borland used to use. 

--Congrats!  
_


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Sep 20, 2008)

nice score kev


----------



## mushroom-eater (Oct 29, 2008)

It's one way of saying ibanez guitars are really hot. Good job


----------



## guitardude7 (Sep 18, 2009)

dude that looks like a mike sherman guitar . that is beautiful


----------



## chrisboles226 (Nov 15, 2009)

It reminds me of my old rgt3120 i miss that guitar so much. It looks very classy but modern. Gotta love it


----------

